# Hampshire Regular Meet March 25th



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry cant amend last post from February to read March !Now modified !
Every last Tuesday of the month, we will have a TT Forum meet at the Clump Inn in Chilworth (on A27 near Jnct 4 M27)

Chilworth Rd
Chilworth
Hants
SO16 7SZ Â 02380 766247

7.30 pm

Support the local group ! We also accept vistors from other foreign areas too !! Â So come along for a drink and an informal chat Â at this really nice place. Safe parking too ! Â John


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John

Should be there. What time?

Also how about having the regular meet at different locations around the county. There are some fantastic pubs around the area and perhaps have a "mini cruise" to the location of the month?

Richard


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Rich,

Do you mean from the last one each time ? Why not... a good topic for discussion on Tuesday !
The only thing is , is that it makes more work every time for the organisers each time and .......
well whatever we'll taslk about it !

Oh and BTW 7.30 pm ish....and to keep it simple we will have a Â£5 per head kitty ! John


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John

Basically yes, each meeting decide where the next meet should be, say (for instance) the Bucks Head at Meon Stoke, and go from there.

I may be simplifying matters, as maybe you are forewarning the venue, but certainly during the summer it could be a good idea.

I know last year a group of TT owners met at the Cowherds (Soton Common) and drove/cruised to the Flower Pots at Cheriton(?). I am sure that there a some excellent places in the New Forest or north Hampshire, which long to be discovered.

Richard

BTW will it be that people will get a pub meal or have eaten before going out?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Some meets do some dont...again see what happens, good to start off with some kind of plan, why dont we say we'll eat here then !
We had 8 TT'ers for supper there last Saturday night and we all thought the food was great !

As for cruising yes agree in principle, a good idea in the lighter evenings. Between us all ( I have good kwledge of Pubs from Poole to Selsey Bill ) we should be able to decide on some good evenings ! Another point for discussion .

John


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Richard, Bit optimistic on the Â£5 pubmeal.. The Clump is a bit pricy for food!

John, Sorry I didn't make it for the IOW trip, I went to an engagement party instead. I went OW all Sunday.. [smiley=sick2.gif]
Should be three of us (225 coupes) for the 25th, I'm looking forward to it already!!!

RichD


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John/RichD

OK I am being a bit fick 'ere. The fiver I assumed was beer money. What does the fiver cover?

Richard [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great m8, remind me to ask you about the wobbling Egg and the words about a bull !!!

No ! the Fiver is beer kitty !The food in the Clump...about double that for nosh ! (Peanuts anyone ?)


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

John,

IOW sounded great, sorry I could only make it as far as Lymington! Â Sounded like all your hard work paid off.

Was great to meet some new faces and chat. Â [smiley=gossip.gif] Â

Up for the monthly meet, except away on business until 10pm that night.

Promise I will be at the next one in April.

PS let us know of any other ad hoc dates that crop up, I will get to them if I can.

PPS Printed out a handfull of the flyers to stcik Bournemouth and Poole with! [smiley=rifle.gif]

cheers

mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good work Mark, and nice pic too ! John


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> met at the Cowherds (Soton Common)


aah, the Cowherds, a regular haunt of mine when a student in soton - few beers there, stagger back down The Avenue or through the park, those were the days... ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you no longer a local Neil ? Cant you join us ?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Are you no longer a local Neil ? Cant you join us ?


No, it's been a few years now since my student days - living in the Midlands now. Would love to come back to Soton for a meet sometime, but weeknights aren't too good for a 4-hour roundtrip really! :-/

Had a great time in Soton, mainly living in Portswood (near Safeway) for those of you that know the area.

Fond memories... ;D [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> No, it's been a few years now since my student days - living in the Midlands now. Would love to come back to Soton for a meet sometime, but weeknights aren't too good for a 4-hour roundtrip really! :-/


Nonesense.. I did a 6 hour round trip to Yorkshire the other week for a TT meet up there ! ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Nonesense.. I did a 6 hour round trip to Yorkshire the other week for a TT meet up there ! Â ;D


Alright, I'm crap then, still not coming on a school-night though! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will meet up one day mate !One day !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> John
> 
> I know last year a group of TT owners met at the Cowherds (Soton Common) and drove/cruised to the Flower Pots at Cheriton(?). I am sure that there a some excellent places in the New Forest or north Hampshire, which long to be discovered.


Yeah, I remember that one. I led you all on a bit of a run up the country roads. 
Won't be doing that this time. I'll be in my beast of a 1.4 TDi.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look forward to it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just so you all know there is two threads going on this meet (GREEDY OR WHAT ?) ;D
We have 9 definates and some possibles so far !


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

John

Definately confirmed now, away on Tuesday. Guarantee to be there on the next one. 650 miles and 3 weeks old (know that some have done more, but I only get to use it at the weekend!)

Off to Manchester tomorrow, so will miss those off to Brighton.

Cheers

MEB


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guess you are flying from Hurn ? Have a safe journey and see you soon, dont have to be a official meet, get yerself up to jct 8 and we can natter or i get to Bmth ...whatever ! John


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

John

Thanks, driving - ARRRGH! (VW Passat). Will arrange something soon for J8, we could look to call it the J8 club!!

Mark


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Do we really need 2 threads for this?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No


----------

